# Ramona Drews!!



## pitipat (2 Okt. 2008)

Am Freitag den 03.10.08 kommt auf VOX um 17.15Uhr eine Reportage über den Malle Urlaub von Familie Drews. Da gibt es schöne Bilder von Ramona, hab die vorschau gesehn! Wär nicht schlecht wenn jemand paar schöne Bilder von ihr holen würde!!!!


----------



## Katzun (2 Okt. 2008)

da bin ich dabei, die finde ich auch richtig scharf.

p.s. als ersten beitrag einen request, nach fast einen jahr migliedschaft, ist auch nicht die feine englische art


----------



## gizmo83 (4 Jan. 2009)

ja schließe mich an


----------

